# can white cloud mountain minnows be kept in a pond?



## gizzard

sorry, noob question:blush::

could i keep a shoal of wcmm's in a pond outside? there are a few large goldfish in there but they are slow...
would they be able to survive in a pond... atm it is 11C in the pond... 
i think it may be a bit cold and they might be pestered a bit by the goldies but there is lots of hiding space and they shoal dont they?

thanks:2thumb:


----------



## alpharoyals

Why?

You would hardly see them as they are so small and they are a fish that should be viewed from the side rather than the top like koi or goldfish.

you may as well get some sticklebacks or gudgeon, they will look the same from above, just a bit bigger.

HTH​


----------



## gizzard

i just want them because they shoal really... my pond is quite clear so i should be able to see them... they stay pretty small too so are nice because of that, and if i can get some to breed and have loads of them i wont have to cull them because they dont have the potential to get huge like goldfish. also i dont know where to buy sticklebacks or gudgeon. they would be much better tbh... anyone know where i could buy some? i have never found any in a river or anything...


----------



## bosshogg

If you want Gudgeon check my site I sell them bluewaterfish.co.uk
Clare


----------



## tinks30

NO. 
They are technically tropical fish that can handle living in a tank with no heater, but in a centrally heated tank. Fantails should not be kept in ponds too.


----------



## Esfa

Technically they're a sub-tropical fish. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But yes, they can't handle too cold water. They could probably live in a pond in summer, I know of someone who keeps them in an outside tank then.


----------



## daftlassieEmma

i've kept white clouds successfully outside in the summer, usually end up with a few more than i started with too 

EDIT: should point out that it was a only a small pond and they were by themselves

fantails can be kept outdoors in the summer too, providing there are no other fish (including normal goldfish) to compete with for food


----------



## Snakes r grreat

I have heard very very few stories of them living in peoples ponds and thriving. Best avoided!


----------



## Marinam2

I have them in my tropical tank, i was given them by someone who was keeping them in a cold water tank and after a bit of adjustment they really piled on the weight but they are still really tiny!! They would be totally lost in a pond.

Marina


----------



## AshMashMash

I wondered about keeping my Bala shark in my pond during summer one year to give it some extra space... the temp didn't drop below 18C. But, I think thats a bit cold for it, and... well, I never did put it in.


----------



## gizzard

i have decided i will get some sticklebacks and i may get some roach/perch or maybee some bluegills... these all ok?


----------



## Esfa

gizzard said:


> i have decided i will get some sticklebacks and i may get some roach/perch or maybee some bluegills... these all ok?


what size is the pond? : victory:


----------



## gizzard

6'X3.5'X4' ish


----------



## bosshogg

Bluegills are banned in the UK ... I love perch and they were quite popular last year.. roach are an excellent pond fish we also have golden rudd what are gorgeous fish


----------



## alpharoyals

bosshogg said:


> ....roach are an excellent pond fish we also have golden rudd what are gorgeous fish


I can never remember which is which. I catch them all summer long when fishing. :whistling2:

Is it, Roach are silver with faintley coloured fins and a silver eye and Rudd are silver with deep coloured fins and their eye too???


----------



## HABU

white clouds like cool water not cold.... during the warmer months they can do fine outside so long as it doesn't get too hot... around 80f is as hot as they can stand it i'd venture to guess. if your water stays above 50 or 60 degrees they'll be alright.... winter will kill them dead... if your pond gets hot, like over 85... like in the direct sun they'll die...


----------



## Esfa

HABU said:


> white clouds like cool water not cold.... during the warmer months they can do fine outside so long as it doesn't get too hot... around 80f is as hot as they can stand it i'd venture to guess. if your water stays above 50 or 60 degrees they'll be alright.... winter will kill them dead... if your pond gets hot, like over 85... like in the direct sun they'll die...


85?!

We live in the UK dont forget, we're lucky to see just the 5! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU

Esfa said:


> 85?!
> 
> We live in the UK dont forget, we're lucky to see just the 5! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha!... sorry, i was too lazy to break out the old temp converter...

85F ain't hot!:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg

alpharoyals said:


> I can never remember which is which. I catch them all summer long when fishing. :whistling2:
> 
> Is it, Roach are silver with faintley coloured fins and a silver eye and Rudd are silver with deep coloured fins and their eye too???



Rudd










Roach


----------



## _jake_

Come down mine, and i'll show you a stream. There's loooooaaaaaaadddss of sticklebacks, and i think the odd studgen type thing. And these catfishes. Sorry. Just had to reply lol.


----------



## mike515

no unless you have some form of heating that will keep the pond above 18 degrees all year round. But for that you would have to be minted because it's expensive enough keeping a pond above 8 degrees in the winter


----------



## gizzard

i am going to take a few small roach and rudd from a local lake which is waaaaay overstocked, with the owners permission o'course.


----------



## alpharoyals

bosshogg said:


> Rudd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roach


Or the other way round :lol2: I told you I couldnt remember.:blush:
Thanks anyway : victory:


----------

